# Oil, Filter, and Lube - 2007 Volkswagen Jetta 2.5



## jmaksabo (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey I've got a 2007 Jetta, 2.5 DSG transmission, it needs an oil change and it's my first time taking it in for one, I've just bought it as a first car used off of craigslist, im pretty excited  So, what type of oil, filter, and lube should I request at the oil change center? And how often should I change the air filter?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

There is nothing to lube. And the preferred oil is one that that complies with the VW oil spec. The oil filter is a cartridge type, and I doubt most quick lube places would have one.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

jmaksabo said:


> Hey I've got a 2007 Jetta, 2.5 DSG transmission, it needs an oil change and it's my first time taking it in for one, I've just bought it as a first car used off of craigslist, im pretty excited  So, what type of oil, filter, and lube should I request at the oil change center? And how often should I change the air filter?


 My first tip of advice, stay the hell away from any Oil/lube shop. They don't know their stuff and are mostly 17-18 year old grease monkeys. 

Buy ramps, a basic set of tools and an oil pan, buy 5L of good VW 502 approved oil, Castrol Syntec, Mobil 1 etc... in a 5w40 (or 0w40 for colder winters) and an OEM oil filter. 

Seeing as this is your first car, start learning how to do some work, it will save you a butt-load in the future. I'm glad I learned early, I was doing basic maintenance stuff @ 17 years old, oil changes, plugs, wires etc...


----------



## pipo (Oct 15, 1999)

Jay-Bee said:


> My first tip of advice, stay the hell away from any Oil/lube shop. They don't know their stuff and are mostly 17-18 year old grease monkeys.
> 
> Buy ramps, a basic set of tools and an oil pan, buy 5L of good VW 502 approved oil, Castrol Syntec, Mobil 1 etc... in a 5w40 (or 0w40 for colder winters) and an OEM oil filter.
> 
> Seeing as this is your first car, start learning how to do some work, it will save you a butt-load in the future. I'm glad I learned early, I was doing basic maintenance stuff @ 17 years old, oil changes, plugs, wires etc...


 I agree with Jay-Bee, stay away from the quick oil change shops. If you don't want to change the oil yourself, I would recommend finding a reliable shop in your neighborhood that regularly works on VWs. You'll potentially save yourself a mountain of headaches. Pay a little bit more for peace of mind and a job done right. Enjoy your ride!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

jmaksabo said:


> Hey I've got a 2007 Jetta, 2.5 DSG transmission, it needs an oil change and it's my first time taking it in for one, I've just bought it as a first car used off of craigslist, im pretty excited  So, what type of oil, filter, and lube should I request at the oil change center? And how often should I change the air filter?


 Find yourself a good independent VW/Audi mechanic to build a relationship with. 

Engine Oil = (going by the book) something that meets VW502.00 such as Mobil 1 0w40 (easily available from Wal Mart) 

Engine Oil filter = FRAM CH9911 (made in Germany), also available from Wal-Mart 

Air Filter = Mann filter (ie dealership or online) 

Cabin Air Filter = Mann or Wix, i'd get the carbon-activated ones 

the 2.5L engine for the Jetta never got the DSG transmission. Just a tiptronic with a conventional torque converter


----------

